# Driscoll preaches on Heaven and Hell



## ryanhamre (Apr 7, 2011)

Here's the link if you haven't seen it-

Mars Hill Church | Luke's Gospel: Investigating the Man Who Is God | Heaven and Hell

Here's a PDF transcript-

http://download.marshillchurch.org/files/2011/03/27/20110327_heaven-and-hell_en_transcript.pdf

So... sound? What do you guys think?


----------



## ddharr (Apr 7, 2011)

He must not think much of the intelligence of his audience, he states multiple times "It is my job to tell the truth" I like to listen and think of Driscoll as a motivational speaker.


----------



## torstar (Apr 7, 2011)

I liked his answer in a little chat to the question: "Without knowing Jesus is one going to hell?"

YES!!! (repeat a dozen times)

(is it in this one?)


----------



## ryanhamre (Apr 7, 2011)

torstar said:


> I liked his answer in a little chat to the question: "Without knowing Jesus is one going to hell?"
> 
> YES!!! (repeat a dozen times)
> 
> (is it in this one?)


 Yeah, it's in this one.



> Let me say it clearly. Let me say it plainly. Let me say it loudly. Let me say it lovingly. Let me say it pleadingly. You are in danger. Yes. Yes. Without Jesus, you go to hell. My job is to tell you the what? The truth. ‘Cause I love God and I love you. And I can’t have your blood on my hands and I can’t stand before him and have him say, “Not well done, unfaithful servant.”


Mark Driscoll


----------



## Tripel (Apr 7, 2011)

ddharr said:


> He must not think much of the intelligence of his audience, he states multiple times "It is my job to tell the truth" I like to listen and think of Driscoll as a motivational speaker.


 
I'm not aware of any motivational speakers who warn an audience about the dangers of hell. 

Don't such speakers generally talk about how good of a person you are and how to love yourself? I don't hear any of that with Driscoll.


----------



## Zenas (Apr 7, 2011)

Isn't Driscoll that guy who cusses?


----------



## ryanhamre (Apr 7, 2011)

ddharr said:


> I like to listen and think of Driscoll as a motivational speaker.


Can you post some of his motivational speaker sermons for me as an example?


----------



## Brother John (Apr 7, 2011)

ddharr said:


> He must not think much of the intelligence of his audience, he states multiple times "It is my job to tell the truth" I like to listen and think of Driscoll as a motivational speaker.


 
I actually appreciated his sermon and it is the role of the pastor to proclaim truth. If a faithful minister takes serious his "job to tell the truth" I do not think this means he also thinks the congregation is unintelligent. While Driscoll is not my favorite pastor I would not go as far as to call him a motivational speaker, his style is very different than the usual reformed pastor but as far as I can tell he is for the most part a biblical pastor expounding the truths of scripture and teaching the reformed faith. If I am off on this the PB is welcome to correct me. 

Right now on my iPhone the podcast rotation I am listening too is: Joel Beeke, Sinclair Fergusen, GPTS, Mars Hill/Mark Driscoll, Paul Washer, PRTS, RC Sproul/RYM, Tim Keller, Voddie Bauchman and the White Horse Inn. So far I have enjoyed each sermon I have heard by Driscoll. I amy not agree with everything he says but I am thankful he is in Seattle proclaiming the gospel and hope the Lord uses him just as he uses the other pastors I am listening to.


----------



## torstar (Apr 7, 2011)

Mark isn't as great as his admirers paint him nor as bad as his detractors paint him. He's the only public person I can think of that I would sum up that way.

Thanks for posting this Ryan, I had only heard the Q&A session from another source this week.


----------



## Brother John (Apr 7, 2011)

What do yall think about this statement from the sermon?


> I feel the Holy Spirit bringing to mind one point he would like me to make as well on the previous question of why would God make people knowing they’re going to hell ,
> why would he create hell for them. I feel like the Holy Spirit wants me to tel l you that
> Matthew 25:41, Jesus says that hell was made for the devil and his angels. The devil
> and his angels, Satan and his angels, spirit beings, they rebelled against God and
> ...


----------



## torstar (Apr 7, 2011)

Blev3rd said:


> ddharr said:
> 
> 
> > He must not think much of the intelligence of his audience, he states multiple times "It is my job to tell the truth" I like to listen and think of Driscoll as a motivational speaker.
> ...


 

That's a good selection. Please beware you can easily compile 3000 or so sermons you must hear on an iPod. And then despair of not getting to them all, even though one doesn't make an effort to fill leisure time with listening... so I have been told...


----------



## ryanhamre (Apr 7, 2011)

Blev3rd said:


> What do yall think about this statement from the sermon?
> 
> 
> > I feel the Holy Spirit bringing to mind one point he would like me to make as well on the previous question of why would God make people knowing they’re going to hell, why would he create hell for them. I feel like the Holy Spirit wants me to tell you that Matthew 25:41, Jesus says that hell was made for the devil and his angels. The devil and his angels, Satan and his angels, spirit beings, they rebelled against God and there is no possibility of salvation for Satan and demons. Jesus did not go to the cross to die in their place, atoning for their sins, securing their salvation. Satan and demons have no opportunity of salvation, only damnation. And Jesus says in Matthew 25:41 that hell was made for the devil and his angels.
> ...


I fixed the formatting in the excerpt...

I didn't like that spot. I'm a baby Christian, and don't know the doctrine behind statements like this, but I get a little knot in my stomach when someone says things like this.

It seems to me that this type of statement is claiming special revelation, and I'm more of a cessationist...


----------



## Brother John (Apr 7, 2011)

torstar said:


> Blev3rd said:
> 
> 
> > ddharr said:
> ...


 
Kent that is what my book shelf looks like  everything I want to get to when I can. I am able to burn through audio much faster. I got an iPhone recently and gave my iPod to my wife. I listen to the podcast whenever I am driving or doing some sort of activity that I can also listen at the same time. So I only load on my iPhone what I listen too. But my iTunes on the computer has thousands of sermons in just the podcast section because it automatically downloads them, now those I have not heard all of and may never but I am glad to have them.


----------



## Jack K (Apr 7, 2011)

Driscoll has been working hard recently to refute Rob Bell without using Bell's name (which would just sell more of Bell's books).

I just read through the transcript. It reads it some places like the turn off-ish sort of hellfire and brimstone sermons we've all heard. But Driscoll manages to speak such things, and carry himself, in a manner that causes many people who'd never listen to an old-style sermon to listen to him and consider what he says. I haven't agreed with every facet of his ministry. But he generally speaks truth and is a powerful preacher to a largely unreached segment of America.


----------



## ryanhamre (Apr 7, 2011)

Jack K said:


> Driscoll has been working hard recently to refute Rob Bell without using Bell's name (which would just sell more of Bell's books).



Well, it is quite interesting that he started the current Luke series a year and a half ago, and happens to hit The Rich Man and Lazarus, right in the middle of the Rob Bell controversy.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Apr 7, 2011)

Zenas said:


> Isn't Driscoll that guy who cusses?


 
I hate to break it to you, but a great many people cuss...


----------



## Zenas (Apr 7, 2011)

SolaScriptura said:


> I hate to break it to you, but a great many people cuss...



I need some time to process this. My understanding of the world has suffered a serious blow.


----------



## discipulo (Apr 7, 2011)

SolaScriptura said:


> Zenas said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't Driscoll that guy who cusses?
> ...



I had to see waht that meant, it is not a virtue I may say, he may be a bit earthy, Luther was sometimes, but I think it would be better for him not to do it, 

specially since he has such an influence (and mostly a positive one) on young people.

Anyway, in contrast with the leader of another also called Mars Hill Church, Rob Bell, it is very encouraging to see Mark Driscoll affirming the Truth about the last state of men as it is clearly Revealed in Scripture.


----------



## Jack K (Apr 7, 2011)

ryanhamre said:


> Jack K said:
> 
> 
> > Driscoll has been working hard recently to refute Rob Bell without using Bell's name (which would just sell more of Bell's books).
> ...



It _is_ interesting. I suspect, though, that Bell is part of the reason Driscoll chose to preach this particular message when he came to this passage. There are a lot of ways one could go with the passage. A sermon all about "people who don't have faith in Jesus will go to hell" is only one of them.


----------



## Brother John (Apr 7, 2011)

Zenas said:


> SolaScriptura said:
> 
> 
> > I hate to break it to you, but a great many people cuss...
> ...


 
You just made me laugh out loud when I read this. Yeah Im the weird guy laughing at his phone


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Apr 7, 2011)

SolaScriptura said:


> Zenas said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't Driscoll that guy who cusses?
> ...


 
There has been very clear evidence of Driscoll calming down his preaching style since the Luke series started. I haven't heard him cuss in a loong time (last I remember was during the Trial series). I was in church for this sermon and I saw it right after (literally moments after) finishing Rob Bells book. Even if you don't agree with Mark on everything, shucks, I am a Mars Hill member and dont't agree with everything he says or does, his boldness allows him to speak truth when other pastors would tip toe around the issue.


----------



## LeeJUk (Apr 7, 2011)

I listened to the sermon. I'm a mark driscoll fan I'll be honest. 

1) I didn't like the repeated statement of "My job is to tell you the truth". I felt he overused it and it became irritating but meh...this is just stylistic stuff.
2) He repented of cussing a long time ago as far as I know. He's pretty open about the fact that he used to do so at the very start of mars hill and sort of grew up, repented and stopped.
3) The sermon in terms of content I thought was biblical and bold. Great!
4) The bit with the Holy Spirit directing him, I have no issue with. Some of us are cessationists, and some of us aren't. I ain't, so I didn't have a problem with that. [disclaimer: don't want to have an arguement over this belief so please don't quote me and then try and get one started, there is plenty of other threads on this topic I'm sure you could argue for/against in.]


----------



## Zenas (Apr 7, 2011)

I was kidding guys. A cuss word has exited my mouth on occasion.


----------



## ddharr (Apr 8, 2011)

I find Driscoll's speaches/sermons highly motivating so perhaps the question may be put as what is motivational to you then? He usually has a message that makes me want to get up and take action so by defintion I say he is motivational to me.

---------- Post added at 09:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:17 PM ----------




ryanhamre said:


> ddharr said:
> 
> 
> > I like to listen and think of Driscoll as a motivational speaker.
> ...


 
YouTube - How Mark Driscoll Says Men Should Treat Women

---------- Post added at 09:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 PM ----------




Blev3rd said:


> I actually appreciated his sermon and it is the role of the pastor to proclaim truth. If a faithful minister takes serious his "job to tell the truth" I do not think this means he also thinks the congregation is unintelligent. While Driscoll is not my favorite pastor I would not go as far as to call him a motivational speaker, his style is very different than the usual reformed pastor but as far as I can tell he is for the most part a biblical pastor expounding the truths of scripture and teaching the reformed faith. If I am off on this the PB is welcome to correct me.



Im not sure if its just his style or if he is trying to convince himself or his hearers "it s his job to tell the truth". Its the job of every Christian to tell the truth-- not just his. 

Again, I like to listen to Driscoll. However, Im not sure he is lawfully ordained as a minister? Perhaps members of PB could help me discern whether or not he is an ordained minister in a faithful church?


----------

